# Shows in North Carolina.



## The_Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

Are there any weight pull events in north carolina.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

you just missed one a couple weeks ago in the western part of the state.I'd have to check the adba or ukc websites to see if there are any others coming up


----------



## The_Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

dixieland said:


> you just missed one a couple weeks ago in the western part of the state.I'd have to check the adba or ukc websites to see if there are any others coming up


Ok thanks. you can post it here or message me.


----------

